# Eclipse: Package Explorer, leere Packages auf derselben Ebene anzeigen



## DarthShader (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Package Explorer (Eclipse Version 3.4.1): Ich nutze ihn in der Ansicht "Hierarchical", und bisher war das Verhalten immer so, dass leere Packages (leer in dem Sinne, dass sie keine Dateien, aber weitere Packages enthielten) stets auf einer Ebene angezeigt wurden, z.b. so:


```
Projekt
  `- de.test.eins.zwei
       `- drei
            `- klasse1.java
            `- klasse2.java
       `- vier
            `- klasse3.java
            `- klasse4.java
```

Da die Packages "de", "test", "eins" und "zwei" nur Sub-Packages enthalten, aber keine weiteren Dateien, werden sie auf einer Ebene dargestellt, und nicht hierarchisch.

So war es bisher, nun habe ich aber bei 4 von 10 Projekten im Package Explorer die komplette Hierarchische Ansicht, auch bei leeren Packages, was so aussieht:


```
Projekt
  `- de
      `- test
           `- eins
                `- zwei
                     `- drei
                          `- klasse1.java
                          `- klasse2.java
                     `- vier
                          `- klasse3.java
                          `- klasse4.java
```

Ich möchte gerne, dass leere Packages auf einer Ebene dargestellt werden, der REst dann hierarchisch, so wie es auch bisher immer so war. Ich kann bei den Projekten, wo das nicht so angezeigt wird, keinen Unterschied zu den anderen Projekten feststellen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wieso der Package Explorer dies so darstellt?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------

